# Yellow Manta Ray



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey folks!
Just got contacted by an original owner of an old Manta Ray. 
I'm supposed to go meet him later, bike looks a little rough around the edges (and bright work) but overall it terrible.

Does anyone have a general estimate as to the value of this example in current state? Don't want to insult the guy but I don't want to burn myself either.

Thanks!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 9, 2016)

150 shifter 75 + speedo plus alot of bike left over.  
probably close to a 400$ value.  shoot for half of that or see what a 100$ will do.


----------



## how (Jan 9, 2016)

if you can find one with a decent seat
and in better shape from 600 to 900 
you will do much better than buying that one
you cant touch a decent seat anymore
for under 400

I bought one missing the right seat and chainguard, was also a little rough for 150
I found an nos seat for 275 this was about 4 years ago
you cant touch those seats for under 400 now maybe more.

So once I got done putting it back original 
I have 700 bucks in it
Today it would be more
better off finding a nice one
though I am glad I saved it.

Here are before and after pics
Next time I would 800 for a better one


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 10, 2016)

With the original seat missing, that cuts the value a lot. I'd pay $150-200 for that one. I have 4 Manta Rays, but only one is finished...


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 10, 2016)

Agree 150.00 to 200.00 max. Not much there of real value. Thing looks beat to hell.



schwinnman67 said:


> With the original seat missing, that cuts the value a lot. I'd pay $150-200 for that one. I have 4 Manta Rays, but only one is finished...


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 10, 2016)

He saw one on eBay restored for $1800 so he wants $1,000,000. 
Womp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## how (Jan 10, 2016)

Jesse McCauley said:


> He saw one on eBay restored for $1800 so he wants $1,000,000.
> Womp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




thats what sometimes happens when somone that knows nothing about the hobby gets a hold of an old schwinn


----------

